# Tim Hartman Seminar....



## Cruentus (Aug 5, 2002)

Mark your calendars!:idea: 

Tim Hartman will be coming to Rochester, Michigan November 16th. 

I will be hosting Tim for a seminar for Modern Arnis from 1-5 p.m.
 
I just wanted to make the announcement. More details will be announced, but I just wanted to get the word out for now.

I hope you all can make it! 
 :ultracool


----------

